# Invalid partition table with 8.0amd64



## MorgothV8 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all, I've installed recently FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE amd64, just to try out new amd64 drivers for NVIDIA.

And I had these problems:

1) After reboot (use FreeBSD Boot manager) on SATA-300 600GB drive, I've seen Invalid partition table.
`dd if=/pendrive/ad4.bs of=/dev/ad4 bs=512 count=1` repaired this, and addictionally:
`boot0cfg -B ad4` (from 8.0amd64) destroys boot record again BUT
`boot0cfg -B ad4` (from 7.2i386) creates boot sector OK

2) After fixing MBR, I had problem after starting /sbin/init
It displays: Entropy harvesting... and hangs forever
BUT if I boot with `boot -s`, then start /bin/sh and hit ^D to continue to multiuser - all is OK :/


And last thing (no 8.0 related I think), after installing ports:linux-f10-flashplugin10 and linux-firefox - I works OK with many sites, but trying to rewind/seek in YouTube brakes all browsers.... it is probably FlashPlayer bug (SEQV)

And one SUPERGOOD news:
NVIDIA-amd64 works GREAT with NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 7, 2009)

You can specify the boot0 file with the _-b_ parameter. So you can check if it's the boot0 file that's somehow mangled or the boot0cfg utility.

Default boot0 is /boot/boot0



> And last thing (no 8.0 related I think), after installing ports:linux-f10-flashplugin10 and linux-firefox - I works OK with many sites, but trying to rewind/seek in YouTube brakes all browsers.... it is probably FlashPlayer bug (SEQV)



Completely different issue. Best to make a new thread or maybe post it in a generic flash thread ... There seem to be so many we almost ought to make a separate forum for them.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Dec 8, 2009)

I know it is flash-related, but I added it as somethink like first use summary


----------

